# EOS 80D to be Announced in February [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 28, 2016)

```
We’re told that the Canon EOS 80D will be announced in February for the CP+ show. The only specifications we were told is that it would have more AF points and improved AF performance.</p>
<p>We expect the 80D to be a relatively evolutionary update from the EOS 70D.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2016)

I love the 70D, but wish improvement at high ISO.

Is there a possibility to 80D have a new sensor, even better than 7D Mark II in ISO1600 or above?


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 29, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I love the 70D, but wish improvement at high ISO.
> 
> Is there a possibility to 80D have a new sensor, even better than 7D Mark II in ISO1600 or above?



It could be possible. The 60D was slightly better than the 7D in ISO according to some people.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jan 29, 2016)

How about they finally give our 70D a freaking firmware update.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 29, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I love the 70D, but wish improvement at high ISO.
> ...



Improved IQ at high ISO would be the most impressive and useful upgrade to me. Typically the boost from one camera to the next, if any at all, would not be more than like 1/3 stop. But hey, if they used the 70d to roll out DPAF, maybe they would use 80d or 90d to roll out a back illuminated sensor for ISO, or a non-bayer pixel array for sharpness, or stolen alien technology.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 29, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Maybe those Aliens use Black Silicon sensors ;D

I agree that we all want to see some sensor improvements, but I also believe that Canon will only incrementally upgrade the camera. Its target audience is not high end enthusiasts.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > tcmatthews said:
> ...


There is the rumour that they are shutting down/converting the old fabrication line and if this is true, there will be a quick upgrade to most of the current models.... going to finer lithography will probably mean a 1/3 stop increase in QE and as a result a 1/3 stop increase in ISO performance.... not something to write home about, but hey, every bit helps......

It will be interesting to see what happens when they move to on-chip A/D..... we might be seeing this in all the newer models...

Time will tell, but it certainly makes for good speculation while we wait


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 29, 2016)

hope they make it 8fps 22-25mp and a more robust and better weather sealed body 
i have a feeling they might put 4k video in also gotta wait in see DPAF AF and STM tech version 3 or 4
should be even better


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 29, 2016)

Remember that not too long ago Canon said they were going to wait longer between new models so that updates could be more substantial.

All I know is I want just about everything that anyone is selling this year. Sheesh, I could make an argument for why I should buy any one of half a dozen cameras right now.


----------



## justawriter (Jan 29, 2016)

The real secret :-X is that the 80D and the 1D X Mark II will be exactly the same camera with just some cosmetic differences and software. In July it will be revealed that by pressing up-down-up-down-Q-left-right-magnify-Q-photo-menu will give users a hidden menu that will effectively convert their $900 80Ds into $6000 1Ds. This will be discovered by an eight year old in Moose Jaw, Sask., Canada who had heard a false rumor that there was an Easter Egg version of Space Invaders embedded in Canon's firmware and was messing around with her parent's camera.
8)
Canon will deny the discovery and in August issues a recall of all 80Ds saying they are contaminated with radiation from Fukashima.
;D


----------



## chmteacher (Jan 29, 2016)

MiamiC70 said:


> How about they finally give our 70D a freaking firmware update.



Already done...Google "70D magic lantern"


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 29, 2016)

justawriter said:


> The real secret :-X is that the 80D and the 1D X Mark II will be exactly the same camera with just some cosmetic differences and software. In July it will be revealed that by pressing up-down-up-down-Q-left-right-magnify-Q-photo-menu will give users a hidden menu that will effectively convert their $900 80Ds into $6000 1Ds. This will be discovered by an eight year old in Moose Jaw, Sask., Canada who had heard a false rumor that there was an Easter Egg version of Space Invaders embedded in Canon's firmware and was messing around with her parent's camera.
> 8)
> Canon will deny the discovery and in August issues a recall of all 80Ds saying they are contaminated with radiation from Fukashima.
> ;D



Hahaha!!! ;D

Reminds me of the Easter Eggs in the Genesis/SNES games ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 29, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> The only specifications we were told is that it would have more AF points and improved AF performance


Interesting, how well Canon keeps the leaks sealed. Seems they don't want to steal the show for the 1DX2.

Hoping for a well improved DPAF sensor.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 29, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:



> <p>We expect ... a relatively evolutionary update .... </p>



Canon ... what else?


----------



## OddieCZ (Jan 29, 2016)

Just when I let a relative buy the 70D...


----------



## Etienne (Jan 29, 2016)

This is more exciting than the 1DX II ... it's a camera I might buy if the video quality is good and the AF works well in video.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 29, 2016)

Might be just the right level to recommend to my niece who has a foodie blog and a pre-schooler. Currently she has an old, entry level Nikon with one lousy kit lens. She knows she can borrow my lenses if she moves to Canon...


----------



## K (Jan 29, 2016)

Etienne said:


> This is more exciting than the 1DX II ... it's a camera I might buy if the video quality is good and the AF works well in video.



The 70D has the best video AF in a DSLR in my opinion, and being that it is unlikely Canon will take a step backward, the 80D should be excellent assuming it is a successor to the 70D. Now, as to all out video quality...compared to higher end options, I doubt it will be better in output. Market segmentation as the apologists call it. They aren't going to give it better video than a camera costing 3-4x as much.

The touch screen + DPAF makes the difference. That is why I don't consider the 7D2 good for video, while it can focus as well or better, video AF is in big part dependent on the user controlling it. The 70D has the right interface for maximizing video quality.

Thus, short of going full frame pro cameras mounted to shoulder rigs with manual focus assist devices (grips and whatnot) - and being good with manually focusing ...the 70D is king. There's no in between.

Sure, you can get better video recording on better cameras - but that to me is all down the drain when the AF is not smooth, accurate and professional. No one cares one bit about the detail or resolution, when during a video they see a horrible transition in focus or an outright miss. It's a big eye sore and turn off. 

In my view, it is DPAF + Touchscreen or go home. The pros are going to spend a lot and get what they need. At the enthusiast and consumer level, there's no competition for it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

K said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This is more exciting than the 1DX II ... it's a camera I might buy if the video quality is good and the AF works well in video.
> ...


+1
A lot of people get stuck on tech specs and forget about the user interface....and for DSLRs, the 70D interface is the best.


----------



## Etienne (Jan 29, 2016)

K said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This is more exciting than the 1DX II ... it's a camera I might buy if the video quality is good and the AF works well in video.
> ...



Nice interface, great AF, but too much moire and aliasing.
They should fix the moire and aliasing and add 4K


----------



## nhz (Jan 29, 2016)

OddieCZ said:


> Just when I let a relative buy the 70D...


put a '80D' sticker on it and nobody notice the difference ;-)

sounds like another big YAWN from Canon.


----------



## CapturingLight (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh no! I feel a GAS attack coming on. I swore I would wait for the 80D before making a buy. I don't even know the spec list yet and I want it...


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 29, 2016)

I wonder if they'll get the size right down to Pentax K 3 dimensions. I'd really like a small, fast crop camera that was well made with a mag alloy body and decent sized pentaprism. No pop up flash for me (Nikon finally got the message on the D500). Touch and flip screen sure. So the new Rebels like the 760D take over where the old xxD line left off and the new 80D offers something a bit different.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 29, 2016)

OddieCZ said:


> Just when I let a relative buy the 70D...



Did they get it for $700?
The 80D is going to cost a fair bit more for the first year or so. Comparing the price of a 760D and 70D, I'll take the 70D.


----------



## roxics (Jan 29, 2016)

Hope for full frame 4k. By full frame I mean 4K using the entire sensor width without line skipping.
Would be great to have a really fast SD slot in there as well so the Magic Latern team can do their work.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 29, 2016)

K said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This is more exciting than the 1DX II ... it's a camera I might buy if the video quality is good and the AF works well in video.
> ...


It records decent sound as well. I always want to try 6d. I am spending lot of time on photography and lugging around camera with 2 lens. I just as well spend this time with FF. Only thing stopped me to go to 6D is, 70d video features. Hopefully, we see camera with mix between 6D2 in 70D soon from Canon.


----------



## Schmave (Jan 29, 2016)

Etienne said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



That would be really nice. Like others have said, the things I really like with my 70D are AF + touchscreen for video, and pretty solid photo features. The one thing I don't like about the video is moire and aliasing (which they apparently got rid of on the 7D2). If they could get rid of the moire and aliasing by using the full sensor readout and downsampling it would be ideal.

Now, it would be awesome if they also added 4K. However, I don't think they can add 4K and maintain their "product segmentation" strategy for 4K video on only high end ($$$) devices. Maybe they will realize that there are other cameras out there in the same price range that shoot 4K and add it. I would be pleasantly surprised but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...


Try an external mic..... I don't think anyone makes a half-decent internal mic....


----------



## LesC (Jan 29, 2016)

Nearly got the 70D when it first came out but all the talk of AF problems put me off it. Eventually went FF with the 6D & got a 100D (SL1) as a back up or for when I want to travel light. 

One thing I really like on the 6D is built in GPS - wouldn't be without it. Now if the 80D has GPS & a tilting touch screen I'd be interested


----------



## roxics (Jan 29, 2016)

Schmave said:


> Now, it would be awesome if they also added 4K. However, I don't think they can add 4K and maintain their "product segmentation" strategy for 4K video on only high end ($$$) devices. Maybe they will realize that there are other cameras out there in the same price range that shoot 4K and add it. I would be pleasantly surprised but I won't hold my breath.



I think at this point Canon needs to start going 4K with all of their cameras. Resolution is not the only factor to good image quality or video capability. There are plenty of reasons to still continue buying their cinema series of cameras, even if all their DSLRs go 4K. The biggest of which is ergonomics, built in ND filters, XLR audio, etc. So I don't buy into the whole "Canon will cannibalize their own cinema cameras by releasing 4K DSLRs" argument that some people make. At this point there are even two year old smartphones on the market that shoot 4K and plenty of new 4K TVs being sold, so 4K is at least a good place to start when it comes to improving video quality on their DSLRs. 

Also with 2-4 year release cycles for their cameras, I think it would be a mistake to skip 4K again for another 2-4 years. It would put them behind their competitors such as Sony, Panasonic and even Nikon who is now starting to go 4K with their D5 and D500 and probably the rest fo their lineup in short time. 

So while I wouldn't put it past Canon to skip 4K again, I think it would be an incredibly stupid move at this point in time and I fully expect even the next Rebel to have that ability.


----------



## Schmave (Jan 29, 2016)

roxics said:


> I think at this point Canon needs to start going 4K with all of their cameras. Resolution is not the only factor to good image quality or video capability. There are plenty of reasons to still continue buying their cinema series of cameras, even if all their DSLRs go 4K. The biggest of which is ergonomics, built in ND filters, XLR audio, etc. So I don't buy into the whole "Canon will cannibalize their own cinema cameras by releasing 4K DSLRs" argument that some people make. At this point there are even two year old smartphones on the market that shoot 4K and plenty of new 4K TVs being sold, so 4K is at least a good place to start when it comes to improving video quality on their DSLRs.
> 
> Also with 2-4 year release cycles for their cameras, I think it would be a mistake to skip 4K again for another 2-4 years. It would put them behind their competitors such as Sony, Panasonic and even Nikon who is now starting to go 4K with their D5 and D500 and probably the rest fo their lineup in short time.
> 
> So while I wouldn't put it past Canon to skip 4K again, I think it would be an incredibly stupid move at this point in time and I fully expect even the next Rebel to have that ability.



+1. I completely agree with everything you said. They need to have 4K in their cameras from now on since most of their competition has 4K in their newer cameras. I'm trying to think like a Canon product line manager though. If they add 4K to the 80D, the 5D4 better have 4K. I'm not sure if they would want to announce 4K in an 80D before they announce the 5D4 though. 

The other thought I had with regards to 4K is the storage format for this camera. I'm going to assume they will keep using SD cards in the XXD line. If they did add 4K video they might have to have a requirement to at least use UHS-I cards. I also wonder what codec they would use for 4K in a consumer DSLR.


----------



## roxics (Jan 29, 2016)

Schmave said:


> I'm not sure if they would want to announce 4K in an 80D before they announce the 5D4 though.
> 
> The other thought I had with regards to 4K is the storage format for this camera. I'm going to assume they will keep using SD cards in the XXD line. If they did add 4K video they might have to have a requirement to at least use UHS-I cards. I also wonder what codec they would use for 4K in a consumer DSLR.



They've done similar things in the past. When the 7D was announced the 5DmkII didn't have 720p at 60fps among a few other features. The argument then was that the spec of the 7D was better than the 5DmkII for video.

The 70D also got DPAF long before other higher end cameras. It's also their highest end camera with a flip out screen which is ideal for video. So it wouldn't surprise me to see an 80D with 4K before a 5DmkIV. The only other key element I would ask for on the 80D is a headphone jack.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 29, 2016)

Agree with all of the comments about 4K being a smart move on Canon's part, to implement. Especially when you think about it like this... The 5D Mark II (which was announced almost 7.5 years ago) introduced HD video recording to DSLR's. Given that the 90D will likely come out 10 years after that announcement, can, or SHOULD Canon wait 10 years to have 4K video across their lineup? I think not.

That said, right now, I don't even have a computer that is, in a realistic time frame, capable of working with 4K video, and I doubt most consumers do either. Neither do most consumers have a TV capable of playing it in full resolution, or a BluRay player for that matter. I think once TV stations begin broadcasting in 4K regularly, THEN we'll see wide scale adoption of 4K. Until then, probably not. And I'm basing that statement on history with HD broadcasts.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

A lot of forum members quote the twin mantras of "you can't introduce features in a lower model" and "you can't have higher performance in a lower model". If you followed the logic through to the end, ten the only time something new could be introduced would be with the 1DX, then the 1DX2, and in about 5 or 6 years time, the 1DX3..... This obviously does not happen.

Digic 6 introduced in a p/s camera.....
dual pixel in the 70D....
WiFi.....
GPS....
Touch screens....
and every new crop (or FF) camera seems to have a bit more IQ than the last one released before it...

and the 1DX does not have "green box" mode while every other Canon camera has it!


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 29, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Agree with all of the comments about 4K being a smart move on Canon's part, to implement. Especially when you think about it like this... The 5D Mark II (which was announced almost 7.5 years ago) introduced HD video recording to DSLR's. Given that the 90D will likely come out 10 years after that announcement, can, or SHOULD Canon wait 10 years to have 4K video across their lineup? I think not.
> 
> That said, right now, I don't even have a computer that is, in a realistic time frame, capable of working with 4K video, and I doubt most consumers do either. Neither do most consumers have a TV capable of playing it in full resolution, or a BluRay player for that matter. I think once TV stations begin broadcasting in 4K regularly, THEN we'll see wide scale adoption of 4K. Until then, probably not. And I'm basing that statement on history with HD broadcasts.



For the video guy at work 4K video recording is not 4k output. He uses 4k to ensure sharp HD. It gives him the ability to crop in or downsample as needed. Most of his workflow is in standard HD the software is setup to render the 4k video in HD for the editing. It is not until the end that the video is actual checked in 4K before he downsamples the video. 

As for 4K video viewing current intel I7 processors are capable of 4k playback. Depending on the encoding the I5's can also playback 4k. That is with the terrible built in intel video processors. As for GoPro's offering 4k it is a gimmick. The standard lenses on the units are not good for even 1080p output. DSLR have lenses that are actually capable of resolving 4k.


----------



## OddieCZ (Jan 29, 2016)

nhz said:


> OddieCZ said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I let a relative buy the 70D...
> ...



Nah, 70D has a better ring to it. But maybe a Mark II sticker?)


----------



## OddieCZ (Jan 29, 2016)

9VIII said:


> OddieCZ said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I let a relative buy the 70D...
> ...



They got a deal for the continent they're on. My "fear" is the price of the 70D dropping. You are correct though that the 80D would not have gone for the price the 70D just did)


----------



## K (Jan 29, 2016)

Etienne said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...




Do remember that not long ago, it was on sale via authorized dealers for $650 with a printer. That's a lot of video performance and quality for $650. Overall, at that sale price which I imagine will come along again - the 70D is by far the absolute best value DSLR on the planet. 

Moire and aliasing...sure. I'll take that any day over unusable AF.

I think once a user starts worrying about the amount of moire and aliasing, they're starting up the realm of professional level video.


----------



## greger (Jan 30, 2016)

There's a rumour that there won't be an upgrade to the 7Dii, which is hard to believe as there wasn't supposed to be a 7Dii. The 70D's replacement will be the best APSC Canon you can buy. It will have the articulating screen,7Dii Body, next generation dual processors, WIFI and GPS, dual card slots same as 7Dii, f8 centre point focus and a few more features taken from both the 7Dii and 70D. It will be priced the same as the 7Dii. It won't be coming out this February. It will be a few more years till we see an upgrade. If it took 5 years to upgrade the original 7D then this will be the time that Canon needs to get it ready to be released. I write this as my prediction and my thoughts only.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 30, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> As for GoPro's offering 4k it is a gimmick. The standard lenses on the units are not good for even 1080p output.



I have to disagree. I've done some test shots with 1080p, 1440p, 2K7 and 4K on a GoPro Hero4 Black, and I can see the difference between 4K and 1080p, just by playing it back on my 4K TV.

Also, people using the GoPro's for delivering content in just 1080p have found that shooting the GoPros in 4K and then downsampling in post yields a higher quality, simply because there is a higher resolution in the footage.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 30, 2016)

kaihp said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > As for GoPro's offering 4k it is a gimmick. The standard lenses on the units are not good for even 1080p output.
> ...



I would agree with what kaihp says, but tcmatthews is also right.

Not all 1080p is equal and it's only when you put different cameras and lenses against each other when shot at the same sort of settings that you really begin to see what a massive difference there is between this 1080p and that 1080p so much so that it is often impossible to use them in the same video as there is simply so much difference in quality.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 30, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > tcmatthews said:
> ...



It was not an opinion. It was measured on an optical work bench and they had similar size image sensor setup getting better resolution at 1080p than the GoPro got at 4K. As it is if they end up using GoPro's it will be with different lens. 

Most people are not taking the GoPros apart to put them in an engineered product anyway.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 30, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Not all 1080p is equal and it's only when you put different cameras and lenses against each other when shot at the same sort of settings that you really begin to see what a massive difference there is between this 1080p and that 1080p so much so that it is often impossible to use them in the same video as there is simply so much difference in quality.
> ...



Ah, gotcha. So I was comparing GoPro's 1080p with their 4K, whereas you were comparing GoPro's 1080p/4K with someone else's 1080p. Right?

I have no problem believing that GoPro's 1080p quality isn't top-line. It's a high-volume consumer product after all, and saving some dollars on sensor and optics seems quite likely.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 31, 2016)

Would like to see following upgrades:
24MP sensor with DPAF with 7/8fps
wider AF Spread compared to 70D don't care about no of AF points. 
Dual SD card slots with atleast one capable of UHS-II
Improved IQ both at low and high ISO
4k video 

I might consider upgrading my 70D if these things come true. Already have a 70D and love it for use.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 31, 2016)

What about model numbering? The xx-d trick is only going to work 2 more times at most. (80d and 90d). If they go to 100d, they are blundering onto the same track as the rebels (xxx-d). 

They could start correcting now by going to 71d or 75d instead of 80d. Or they can wait until after 90d to start with 91d, 92d, 93d, etc....


----------



## tallrob (Jan 31, 2016)

The Canon 80D. Finally a camera for those of us who can't pay attention long enough to take a picture. (Say "80D" to yourself 10 times fast)


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 31, 2016)

tallrob said:


> The Canon 80D. Finally a camera for those of us who can't pay attention long enough to take a picture. (Say "80D" to yourself 10 times fast)


I tried, but I lost interest.....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 31, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> What about model numbering? The xx-d trick is only going to work 2 more times at most. (80d and 90d). If they go to 100d, they are blundering onto the same track as the rebels (xxx-d).
> 
> They could start correcting now by going to 71d or 75d instead of 80d. Or they can wait until after 90d to start with 91d, 92d, 93d, etc....


or the 70D2....


----------



## DLD (Jan 31, 2016)

I wouldn't expect a 70D replacement to exceed the 7D mkii ability in any way. Perhaps DR and some video functions, this may be important to a lot of people, but to me I don't see this being something I'd be interested in at this time...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 31, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> There is the rumour that they are shutting down/converting the old fabrication line



there has been no such rumor. speculation only.

canon always had a 180nm line with a copper BEOL system.

they stopped producing P&S sensors with the exception of the G1X Mark II a while back, so it's been idle for the most part.


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 1, 2016)

The 70D is a compromise between Rebel features and 7D features, so with the new 760 moving up in features that infringe on the 70D its time for upgrades.

I love the AF ability of my 70D but maybe they will up the amount of AF points again and spread them out. Not as many as the 7D of course but more. If the 7D has speed and the 760 has resolution, maybe the xxD will have a bit of both. I'm thinking that most users consider it one of the best video capable DSLRs so I would be happy if they just gave it 1080P60 and clean output like the 7D and a headphone jack. 4K is a pipe dream in this level. It would outperform the 7D but not totally implausible if this truly is Canons "video" model.

How about this for a spec list (accounting for Canon's incremental changes):

70D Mk II (not 80D)
24MP sensor (dual pixel AF of course)
1080P60 video
Clean HDMI
Headphone jack 
8FPS
Anti flicker
RGB-IR metering
NFC
Improved lowlight noise
AA filter cancelling

I'd like to see similar specs with a FF sensor for the 6D Mk II.


----------



## midluk (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't think video and AA filter canceling go together nicely. For optimal video performance you even need a stronger AA filter matched for the video resolution instead of one matched for the full sensor resolution for stills.


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 1, 2016)

midluk said:


> I don't think video and AA filter canceling go together nicely. For optimal video performance you even need a stronger AA filter matched for the video resolution instead of one matched for the full sensor resolution for stills.



In broadcast video cameras you dial back the detail if you are experiencing moire patterns, essentially softening the picture to fix a noisy shirt.

I was just thinking it might be possible to turn on and off the AA cancelling like the 5DsR uses... but I guess if that was true Canon wouldn't have brought out 2 models of THAT camera.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 3, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > There is the rumour that they are shutting down/converting the old fabrication line
> ...



Rumor = speculation.



dilbert said:


> cosmopotter said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Source?


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's a crazy thought... What if the 80D IS mirrorless! :-\


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2016)

cosmopotter said:


> Here's a crazy thought... What if the 80D IS mirrorless! :-\


I'm glad to see that someone else is thinking about this 

There is the very real possibility that 97 percent of forum members will go insane, while the remaining 3 percent go out and take great pictures....


----------

